# Daniel Cormier



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2019)

so Daniel Cormier got knocked out in the 4th round last night and seeing people trashing him online. Saying he's overrated blah blah blah.

To me he's one of the absolute best. Yes he lost last night but he was up 3 rounds and he got caught. Let's not forget he's 40 so his chin isn't what it was either and stipe is one of the harder hitters in that division.

People make fun of him for crying in the cage when he loses. Imo those people are idiots. There's no shame in crying especially when you put everything into fighting like he does.

DC has never been completely outclassed he's looked good in all of his loses and was winning against a juiced up jones.

Alps the guy didn't start Mma until he was 30. If he'd been doing it from his 20s he'd have been unbeatable badk then.

But my main reason for respecting him is the adversity he has over come. 

I saw recently his dad shot dead when he was a kid (can't remember what age he was) that's terrible In itself but then later in life his 3 month old daughter was killed by a reckless driver crashing into the back of his car.

Imo that's the reason for his hate for Jones. Because Jones has done the same stupid, selfish and disgusting actions that the driver who killed his kid did.

The fact he came back from that to become the man he is is inspiring as I've been in a very similar situation when my wife was killed by a drunk driver and it very nearly ended me. 

So Daniel Cormier will always have my respect in or out of the cage


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 18, 2019)

DC seems like a classy guy. Great fighter as well.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 18, 2019)

I've had the pleasure to meet and do some training with DC with some of my guys several times. He is from Lafayette, La. about 20 miles from where I am. Good person, hard working athlete, and very passionate about training and competing. Very well liked by those who train with him in the Lafayette area. Most all the MMA gyms in our area do some training and sparring with each other. DC comes in from time to time to spend some training time with many of us.


----------



## Buka (Aug 19, 2019)

I’m a big fan of DC, both as a fighter and as a commentator. Seems like a class act. And what a great fighter. A joy watching him work.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2019)

Meh. He was never lhw champ. 1 title defense (against a guy that wasn't even a a top ten guy) at hw before getting dominated by the guy he beat for the title with a lucky punch.

And his commentating is one step above a guy yelling 'worldstar!' into his phone outside a bar brawl.

Thug rose! Thug rose! Thug rose! x30

Stipe may be a stuttering moron, but I'm glad to see him back at the top.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Meh. He was never lhw champ. 1 title defense (against a guy that wasn't even a a top ten guy) at hw before getting dominated by the guy he beat for the title with a lucky punch.
> 
> And his commentating is one step above a guy yelling 'worldstar!' into his phone outside a bar brawl.
> 
> ...


Yes he was.Jones couldn't stay off the juice so lost his title DC beat the top guy in Johnson defended against Gustafson who gave jones a beating. Then was beating juiced up jones until he got caught and he was dominating stipe before getting caught in the 4th round in a fight he was winning. 

You're one of those that seems to talk tough about fighters behind a keyboard but would you call stipe a stuttering moron to his face?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Yes he was.Jones couldn't stay off the juice so lost his title DC beat the top guy in Johnson defended against Gustafson who gave jones a beating. Then was beating juiced up jones until he got caught and he was dominating stipe before getting caught in the 4th round in a fight he was winning.
> 
> You're one of those that seems to talk tough about fighters behind a keyboard but would you call stipe a stuttering moron to his face?


Lol.
You gotta beat the champ to be the champ. There's a reason they stripped the lhw belt off cormier and gave it back to Jones the second he was eligible.

Jones whooped him twice.

As for Stipe..great fighter..that can barely string two words together. It is what it is.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Lol.
> You gotta beat the champ to be the champ. There's a reason they stripped the lhw belt off cormier and gave it back to Jones the second he was eligible.
> 
> Jones whooped him twice.
> ...


So by your logic Jones and every light heavyweight champion is a paper champion. No one ever beat Frank shamrock for the title so that makes every other champion a paper champ. Cool 

There's also a reason the fight was overturned to a NC and that's because jones was sticking needles up his ***. Your comments are the exact things said by YouTube warriors


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> So by your logic Jones and every light heavyweight champion is a paper champion. No one ever beat Frank shamrock for the title so that makes every other champion a paper champ. Cool
> 
> There's also a reason the fight was overturned to a NC and that's because jones was sticking needles up his ***. Your comments are the exact things said by YouTube warriors


The irony of your YouTube warrior comment is epic.

Anyway, leaving the promotion is a little different than being suspended for something that boiled down to tainted supliments in the end. There was never any conclusive evidence of Jones 'juicing'. You are just parroting heresay on that one.(hence the irony)


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

Martial D said:


> The irony of your YouTube warrior comment is epic.
> 
> Anyway, leaving the promotion is a little different than being suspended for something that boiled down to tainted supliments in the end. There was never any conclusive evidence of Jones 'juicing'. You are just parroting heresay on that one.(hence the irony)


Awww you believe that do you? That's cute lol


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't need to believe it. The evidence wasn't there and isn't there to support you haters and your anti Jones rhetoric.

Speaking of rhetoric, your attempt at mockery here only reflects on you.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 20, 2019)

Please remember, keep the conversation civil. Keep your posts focused around the arguments, rather than the other posters.

Thank you,

*William H
@kempodisciple 
MartialTalk Moderator*


----------

